# Can adding guitar strap buttons hurt a guitar and its sound?



## alvajefferson (Jul 16, 2013)

I own a classical guitar (to be more specific, a lusaro 100). I want guitar center to install some strap buttons so I can play standing up. Will it damage the sound? Will I be condemed by my guitar teacher and other players for adding a strap to a classical guitar? I already looked at classical guitar straps, I don't like that they don't fully hold the guitar, just help you hold it; which I'm avoiding to do while standing. Also, I own a guitar case that fits my guitar almost perfectly, how big are the buttons (I want to know if my guitar will still fit in the case or will the case have to be modified)? Thanks!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

No, I don't believe it will change the sound. 

I don't know that I would trust Guitar Center to do any modifications myself. I'd find a Luthier. Preferably someone who actually makes guitars who has an understanding of the stress points and manufacturing of the guitar you currently have. Who can look at it and go, "Ok, it would be safe to mount them here and here" or give you some other ideas or options.

Yes, you will be condemned by others but that will happen any time you go "against the grain".

The buttons will stick out roughly 1/2 inch. Depending on where they are looking to mount them you might check your case at those spots and see if you have 1/2 inch of space.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dude,...you don't need a luthier to install strap buttons. I've done it on at least a dozen guitars.

You want to pre-drill a tiny hole where you want it. Strap buttons aren't very large and I would recommend electric guitar type as they are smallest and still hold the guitar fine. 

After pre-drilling a hole that is clearly a size smaller than the diameter of your button, then use a hand screwdriver and slowly tighten the screw until nice and firm. 

I commend you on your wanting to play standing!!! Sitting guitar is for ***s**s!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Dude,...you don't need a luthier to install strap buttons. I've done it on at least a dozen guitars.
> 
> You want to pre-drill a tiny hole where you want it. Strap buttons aren't very large and I would recommend electric guitar type as they are smallest and still hold the guitar fine.
> 
> ...


I agree it's very easy to do yourself. I've done probably 20 myself. My only concern is that I've seen a lot of "Classical" guitars where there isn't much material and you could easily rip them back out of the wood with a little pressure. I've never looked inside the Lucero, but I know they are pretty inexpensive budget models.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're planning on strumming your classical guitar in the style of Willie Nelson, or plugging in I could see a use for the strap buttons. But if you are planning on playing classical style guitar your tone won't sound as good standing up, it will also have less sustain and less volume.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Alva,...these are two of my absolute favorite members other than I giving you advice. If you feel like playing standing up: Do it! 

There is absolutely no difference in sound.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd agree with kv but would be careful locating the buttons, checking up on your guitar "The Lucero LC100 Classical Guitar features a laminated spruce top and mahogany back and sides." should be fine.


----------

